# Bamboo and Sticks



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

I know that bamboo is safe for mice... but how do I prepare it to ensure no bugs? I would imagine that if it was put in the oven, it would split. Would boiling water be okay?

And I would also like to put some large sticks in the cages for chewing and climbing. We have a fallen mimosa tree in the back yard which could supply endless supply! But... is this a safe type of tree? Do I need to remove any bark before putting it in the cages?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My first thought was to put it outside, but then I looked at your sigblock. Freezing would probably do the the job neatly without damaging the bamboo.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

I wouldn't have even thought of that. Thank you!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Bake it. Bamboo can be put in the oven around 200-250 easily for a few hours. Anything like bugs or mold spores will die from the heat. I have tons of it here. It holds heat really well too. . . I took a bunch of them fresh out of the oven, and had them wrapped in a towel so I wouldn't burn my hand, and actually used the bamboo in the towel as a heating pad! :lol:

After it cools (it crackles some from the wood contracting from cooling) it's ready to use!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

You could make your own Bamboo canes Rhasputin,I think willow is safe for mice too and like cockateils they get quinine from the bark .Bamboo would be ideal for them to chew


----------

